# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Release] RuneLitePlus - Fork of RuneLite - Killer of P2W Clients

## superman00

We have a pretty strong platform already for only being around a couple weeks.
GitHub: GitHub - runelite-extended/runelite: Open source Old School RuneScape client
Discord: BarCrawl
Website: RuneLitePlus | Fork of RuneLite that provides more functionality
Twitter: runeliteplus (@runeliteplus) on Twitter

We have an open source auto-updating launcher based entirely upon the RuneLite Launcher
(Updates weekly alongside RuneLite)
https://runelitepl.us/RuneLitePlus.jar
https://github.com/runelite-extended/launcher

We host a maven repository for external plugin API support:
https://github.com/runelite-extended/maven-repo

----------


## flappyjack

When I tried run the programme it crash and it behaving realy weird man. my firewall keep exploding for it??
i dont trust this

----------


## flappyjack

> When I tried run the programme it crash and it behaving realy weird man. my firewall keep exploding for it??
> i dont trust this


just giving a update but someone just treid to log into my rs account.no accusations right now but i will keep u all updated.

would watch out and maybe for now ill just use normal runelite.plus its already pretty good anyway.

----------


## MasterDMFour

Works completely fine and the staff members within the discord actually help with most questions, very good plugins thusfar and I expect more to come (judging by the comments left by a lot of the coders and what they say they are working on)

----------


## superman00

bump! we're growing daily!

----------


## superman00

bump, we hit over 1000 members!

----------


## superman00

BUMP, lots of updates!

----------


## superman00

bump! more amazing updates!

----------


## superman00

hit over 3000 members!

----------

